# mount problems

## andytheg

Hi

I try to mount some folders, but after while the connections faild.

I run a cron job wiche try to mount the folders ever 10 minutes again.

```
# MOUNT IF UNMOUNTED

*/10 * * * *    mount /usr/portage 2>/dev/null >/dev/null

*/10 * * * *    mount /opt/wgbs 2>/dev/null >/dev/null
```

after a while the connections faild

```
i686 connections # ls -l /usr/

ls: cannot access /usr/portage: Transport endpoint is not connected

total 60

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 27640 Apr  8 14:50 bin

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   120 Jul  3  2007 i486-pc-linux-gnu

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root   192 May 28  2010 i686-pc-linux-gnu

drwxr-xr-x 75 root root  7704 Apr  3 15:17 include

drwxr-xr-x 35 root root 20440 Apr  3 15:17 lib

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root   600 Mar  4 17:15 libexec

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   264 May 28  2010 local

??????????  ? ?    ?        ?            ? portage  <-------------------------------

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  3744 Apr  3 15:15 sbin

drwxr-xr-x 71 root root  1848 Mar  4 17:30 share

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root   456 Mar  4 17:04 src

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     8 Jul  3  2007 tmp -> /var/tmp

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   152 Jul 20  2011 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

```

the cronjob try to make the reconnection but fails

```
i686 15 # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda5 on / type reiserfs (rw,relatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type reiserfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/usr/portage on /usr/portage type fuse.sshfs (rw)

root@10.10.101.50:/opt/wgbs on /opt/wgbs type fuse.sshfs (rw)
```

when i umount the two folders and mount it again it works but after a while the connections fail.

any ideas?

thanks

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

why don't you use autofs to mount your folders. It will automatically tries to remount the folders of the connection is dropped.

W00d

----------

## krinn

Is your ssh server set with ?

#TCPKeepAlive yes

----------

